# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  rap beat

## Bosco

more of an intro but whatta ya think

www.myspace.com/tbglp called brass

----------


## Bosco

Go check out my nnew one called brass brand new

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

We heard you.

----------


## Bosco

> We heard you.



shut yo mouth fool, its a different one bud,  IIIII CAaann't HEar YouUU!!! ::banana::

----------


## Timmy Luke

uh, quite a bit of reverb.

----------


## Bosco

> uh, quite a bit of reverb.



 only on the snare but you are right bout that

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I like it, I even made up a little freestyle.   :wink2: 

[0:09]Walkin down the streets one foot at a time,
Cigarette in my mouth with a ten for a dime,
Ain't no crime, I just wanna get high, 
Not behind, lemme find a way to avoid the decieved and blind,
I wanna open up my mind and remove these binds, ya know,
Open up my mouth and let words flow, to show,
That the hypocrisy is nothing but a facade, ya see,
Impossibly, nothing in hip hop for me, but try stopping me.

[0:28]Can't stop to breathe, can't stop to please, cut corners on the flowin' beat, poetry, have a go at me, ode to me, get on your knees 'n hope for me, I'll robotically launch a lobotomy following the steelbonding of your size twelve feet 'n throw you into the seas...

[0:37]Now here's my instruction are you ready to hear,
Ready to spread my name simultaneously with fear,
Catch ya in light like a deer... 'n throw you down on the pavement after emptyin' a whole clip in your ear,
Now we'll twist it around, because I won't be finished with your brains on the ground, 
Soundlessly I'll powerfully pound your crown til it cracks oh so nastilly, I'll masterfully yet passively add your corpse to my locker of stuffed human meat...

[0:55]Bridge

[1:04]Whatever the last bit is...

----------


## Bosco

yeaa man, if you check my shit ou again i added an intro and shit its tight

----------

